# Egg questions



## silligilli (May 7, 2013)

I got some chickens around six weeks ago, they were a bit miss treated and missing feathers etc. they are much healthier now and one ofmthem has been laying an egg every day for about a month, which is great. The other chicken hadn't layed an egg at all. We assumed that they were too old to be laying and were happy to just have them as pets, however, today when i went to collect our egg, there was two! Although one of them was really small. Could it be that our frequent layer had layed two in the space of a day or that our other hen is laying? I have attached a pic of the eggs and the henns. Regards


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Nope, one egg came from one hen the other from the other. Plus chickens cant change the color of their eggs. Do you know how olf your girls are ? The smaller egg looks like a pullet egg.


----------



## silligilli (May 7, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Nope, one egg came from one hen the other from the other. Plus chickens cant change the color of their eggs. Do you know how olf your girls are ? The smaller egg looks like a pullet egg.


I asu,ed they were older birds, I thought she wasn't laying because she was past it. But maybe she is just starting.. Which would be great!


----------

